# I'll be in Washington next weekend



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll be in Washington next weekend, visiting the Air and space museum. Looking forward to it. I will post pictures when I come back. If anyone is in the neighbourhood, please send me a pm, may we could meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2015)

Alright! Enjoy your time! For all the members, Marcel is a great guest and is a fantastic dude to hang out with. It was a amazing opportunity that I had the last 2 years spending time with him!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a great museum, the Smithsoneon is excellent also if you have the chance.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2015)

Get out to the Hazy Udvar if you can my friend!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2015)

I agree with Jim, that's the one you really want to go to!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2015)

Looking forward to the pics Marcel.
Karl and I will be in Washington the weekend after - but the _original_ Washington, in County Durham, UK, where George Washington came from - to visit the North east Aircraft Museum.
And just think, the U.S. was once run by a Geordie ................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2015)

Almost had me there Terry! I was about to make a trip to DC!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2015)

Enjoy Marcel!


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2015)

Njaco said:


> Almost had me there Terry! I was about to make a trip to DC!



 just as well Chris, you would not understand a word as they all talk funny from round there !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2015)

I would understand. I've watched "Monty Python" for over 40 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2015)

Have a safe trip Marcel, I wish I could make it, but I'll be working. One of these days it'll happen, I hope.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2015)

sorry to say i will be out of town and not in a position to head down that way.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2015)

Njaco said:


> I would understand. I've watched "Monty Python" for over 40 years!



Monty Python is nowt like the Geordie dialect bonnylad - yawudntundastanawurdthesaay like ! Hadawayan check - it's a mix of old English, Danish, German and probably outer Mongolian !
Even though I was born and raised there, I have difficulty understanding nowadays !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2015)

Burma!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Looking forward to the pics Marcel.
> Karl and I will be in Washington the weekend after - but the _original_ Washington, in County Durham, UK, where George Washington came from - to visit the North east Aircraft Museum.
> And just think, the U.S. was once run by a Geordie ................



Both George and his parents, as well as his grand parents where born in the colonies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Monty Python is nowt like the Geordie dialect bonnylad - yawudntundastanawurdthesaay like ! Hadawayan check - it's a mix of old English, Danish, German and probably outer Mongolian !
> Even though I was born and raised there, I have difficulty understanding nowadays !



Ah dinnae marra soonds like ya gorra canny hang ovit like avent wuh !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

rochie said:


> Ah dinnae marra soonds like ya gorra canny hang ovit like avent wuh !



Say what?


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Say what?



In English.

I say old chap one is positively bilingual !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2015)

Told ya !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2015)

rochie said:


> Ah dinnae marra soonds like ya gorra canny hang ovit like avent wuh !



This is how Karl sounds when drinking british beer

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2015)

No, this is what Karl sounds like when drinking any beer "Wairzanotherpint marra, as gagginman !?"
Chris, you're right - George Washington was born in Virginia. The links with Washington, Co. Durham, are vague, but I believe it was his grandfather who came from there. There's a hotel and golf course complex there, named in his (George's) honour.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2015)

Well guys I'll be flying tomorrow morning (European time). Funny it's only two hour flying from Amsterdam to Boston. I depart at 10.30 and arrive 12.30 or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> No, this is what Karl sounds like when drinking any beer "Wairzanotherpint marra, as gagginman !?"
> Chris, you're right - George Washington was born in Virginia. The links with Washington, Co. Durham, are vague, but I believe it was his grandfather who came from there. There's a hotel and golf course complex there, named in his (George's) honour.



His Grandfather Lawrence was born in the colonies as well in 1659.

Georges Great Grandfather was born in Purleigh, England in 1633.

Somewhere along the line his liniage couldbe from Washington though as you say.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2015)

Marcel said:


> Well guys I'll be flying tomorrow morning (European time). Funny it's only two hour flying from Amsterdam to Boston. I depart at 10.30 and arrive 12.30 or so.



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 21, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Have a safe trip.



Thanks all went well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 21, 2015)

rochie said:


> Ah dinnae marra soonds like ya gorra canny hang ovit like avent wuh !



sounds like uk creole....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2015)

bobbysocks said:


> sounds like uk creole....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay after 3 days boston, I arrived in Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 24, 2015)

rochie said:


> Ah dinnae marra soonds like ya gorra canny hang ovit like avent wuh !



"*It doesn't matter (what it) sounds like, you'll not get the hang of it like (unkown) one!*"

I think, but I'm an East Midlander living in Brum.


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2015)

razor1uk said:


> "*It doesn't matter (what it) sounds like, you'll not get the hang of it like (unkown) one!*"
> 
> I think, but I'm an East Midlander living in Brum.



More like.
I don't know mate, it sounds like you have a good grasp of it haven't you ?
I live only 20 miles from Washington and I don't sound like that, I think ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2015)

Good job the old ship yard talk isn't still around, with phrases like "Hoyahammah ower here hinnie, wyle ah coin roond to dunch this pail ootathwhey man!"


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good job the old ship yard talk isn't still around, with phrases like "Hoyahammah ower here hinnie, wyle ah coin roond to dunch this pail ootathwhey man!"



Not heard hinnie since my grandad Jim died, he was a mackem and I used to struggle to understand him.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2015)

Even Makems struggle to understand other Makems mate !
And go north into Northumberland proper, and you've got no chance - it's a cross between what sounds like Geordie, spoken by a Norwegian Welshman born in Sweden, living in Denmark !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2015)

In the air and space museum

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## CommanderBounds (Apr 25, 2015)

That place is really amazing. I went there two years ago on spring break. Hopefully you got some good pictures of the Restoration Facility!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2015)

There you go Marcel! Enjoy! Post pictures of the restoration area please.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2015)

When I'm home guys. I brought my DSL, but only have an ipad, need my laptop. I got a picture of the Horton, a sykorsky flyingboat and a marauder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2015)

Now Marcel, that's no excuse!

I was posting photos with my ipad when I was over in Europe back in 2012. Of course, I had the SD card reader adaptor for the ipad, so I suppose that's cheating, right? 

Looking forward to your shots of the museum (and trip)!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2015)

Got home safely. Here some pictures of Washington. The museum pictures will come later (building te tension  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2015)

Is that a Republican squirrel or a Democrat one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2015)

Good shots Marcel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2015)

Cool shots by a cool guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome shots!! They look like postcards!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 29, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a Republican squirrel or a Democrat one?


How should I know, I'm no American. Although he had red in his tail, which makes me suspect he's actually a communist.

Okay, got a few pictures of the restoration area. Not much going on, but the horton always attracs attention of course.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome view of the restoration 'factory' 
Thanks for sharing, Marcel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome shots! I loved being able to look down into the restoration area.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2015)

Good shots Marcel! Understandable that the Horton gets the attention, if only it was closer to completion...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2015)

Damn I need to get back to Washington. Been 10 years since I was their last time.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a Republican squirrel or a Democrat one?



Doesn't matter, I guarantee both are nuts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think working in the restoration facility would be my dream job.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2015)

Messy1 said:


> I think working in the restoration facility would be my dream job.



Absolutely!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2015)

Me to Messy, me to! Excellent shots Marcel! I have got to get back up there. It's been 30 years since I was up there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2015)

Great shots.

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks guys!

This in the location in the city center: I really love pioneers aircraft, so I was exited to see Lindberg's Spirit of Saint Louis there. They are restoring it, so unfortunately the cowling was not on. On the other had, it gave me a chance to see the big fueltank and the Wright engine, which is also nice. Also the (almost) original FLyer 1 from 1903 is special. A Fokker C2 which did pioneering flights over the US, X1 and X15 are all amazing. Of course te famous Fin Viz. And a couple of WW2 aircraft that I hadn't seen before here in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a Republican squirrel or a Democrat one?



Doesn't matter. Still good eatin'.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2015)

Excellent shots, Marcel!

I'd sure like to get out there someday and explore that place.


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2015)

Those are great pictures Marcel


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2015)

That's a view of the Spirit that you don't get to see! I would consider myself lucky to see it in that "rare" condition. And that other primative contraption, the "Vin Fiz", used to be at the Cradle of Aviation Museum here on Long Island when I used to volunteer there. I think they took it back because we were not climate controlled at the time and there were birds flying around (and pooping) inside the un-restored hanger at the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2015)

Lovely shots Marcel!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 1, 2015)

I agree Capt Vick, seeing the Spirit in that condition is a rare and golden opportunity. I hope you got lots of detail shots, Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (May 3, 2015)

Some more pics

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 3, 2015)

Looks like a curator, Marcel 
Thanks for sharing so many powerful pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2015)

Good shots Marcel!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2015)

I'm glad you had a great trip Marcel. One of these days I'll be able to meet up with you I hope. The photos are excellent!


----------



## CommanderBounds (May 5, 2015)

I'm surprised they haven't gotten the wings on that He 219. They finished them early this year. Not sure why they aren't on.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2015)

Really enjoying the shots, Marcel!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2015)

Great shots amigo!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Excellent Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2015)

Oh, for the ones wondering about the text on my t-shirt, it says: 'I'm not crazy, I'm an airoplane...', a dutch way of saying, 'of course I'm a little crazy and proud of it...' 

It's rather difficult photographing in the museum as the light conditions are not very good, very dark. I often had a shutterspeed of 1/6th or less (I don't like flash). So if you go there to make photographs, make sure you have a good camera, make RAW photo's and know how to edit them in a good RAW-program.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2015)

nuuumannn said:


> I agree Capt Vick, seeing the Spirit in that condition is a rare and golden opportunity. I hope you got lots of detail shots, Marcel.



Just found this on Wiki


----------

